

Why JavaScript Still Sucks - boronine
http://boronine.com/2012/12/14/Why-JavaScript-Still-Sucks/

======
mohamedmansour
He explains his options at the end, so I don't know why he is saying it sucks
:) JavaScript is improving but is the bloody vendors that keep lacking it
behind. That is why TypeScript is awesome, they are bringing ECMAScript 6 to
all browsers in native JavaScript form.

~~~
boronine
In the title I am referring to JavaScript as it stands today, rather than
JavaScript as a work-in-progress. As for TypeScript, I actually overlooked its
relationship with ECMAScript, it's very cool indeed. I updated the post a bit.

------
PommeDeTerre
I don't think that that much analysis is needed. JavaScript is simply a
horribly-designed language.

Furthermore, it is inherently impossible to improve it. The only way to
improve JavaScript is to throw out everything that's there. At that point, you
aren't dealing with JavaScript any longer.

The obvious solution is just to offer Python and/or Lua embedded within the
major browsers (even if that doesn't include IE right away). They are both
sensibly-designed scripting languages that are essentially free from the
problems and stupidity that we see in JavaScript. We might as well use them,
and at least leverage some of the code that already exists for them.

